# Boston Area Choral Concert - Mozart and Michael Haydn



## wkasimer

April 29, at 3:00 PM at Jordan Hall, the Dedham Choral Society will perform Michael Haydn's St. Ursula Mass, along with Mozart's Vespers K339.

Details on the DCS websites:

http://www.dedhamchoral.org/


----------

